# InjunJoe Memorial Fly Swap Picture Thread



## Paymaster (Feb 14, 2018)

The following are pics from the swap member's contributions as they arrive. All positive comments from any Woody's members are welcome.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 14, 2018)

Sasmojoe's contribution. Mighty fine tie! Trout Killa for sure!


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 14, 2018)

Paymaster's contribution.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Feb 14, 2018)

These look great!!! Sadmojoe's midge looks like it will get down. I love it!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 15, 2018)

Good lookin' flies so far!


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 16, 2018)

Killer Kyle submitted two mighty fine flies for the swap. Well Done!!!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 16, 2018)

Nice flies so far!  I need to get mine shipped out.


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 16, 2018)

How do i get in on this? Ive been practicing.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 16, 2018)

The mtn man said:


> How do i get in on this? Ive been practicing.



Too late

<p>via GIPHY</p>


----------



## Killer Kyle (Feb 16, 2018)

Thanks for picking the best ones for the pics Paymaster! You know how you see a hamburger on the menu at Wendys, and it looks like Gordon Ramsey made it, but then you get it and frown because it looks like a 4 year old put it together? That's how you all are going to feel when you get my flies. Hahaha.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 16, 2018)

Fine looking ties so far. I've got mine done, just gotta get 'em in the mail.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 17, 2018)

I caught two good browns today on one of the same batch of girdle bugs that I tied for the swap.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 26, 2018)

Received Michael F. Sights' submission today. Very nice ties indeed!!


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 26, 2018)

The mtn man said:


> How do i get in on this? Ive been practicing.



We will do another soon.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 1, 2018)

I believe this is BishopBullwinkle's submission. Was not toe tagged. Nice job!!!!


----------



## sasmojoe (Mar 1, 2018)

Good looking ties. Ready to try some out.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Mar 1, 2018)

I am itching to get these in the water. I can't wait!!!! I'll bet the trout sense impending doom!!!!


----------



## BishopBullwinkle (Mar 2, 2018)

Paymaster said:


> I believe this is BishopBullwinkle's submission. Was not toe tagged. Nice job!!!!



Yeah, those are mine - shot glass baetis.  Sorry for leaving the tags off.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 8, 2018)

Got northgeorgiasporteman's submission yesterday! Mighty fine looking fly!!!!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Mar 9, 2018)

Thatfly looks so good that it hurts. That is a trout Slayer!


----------



## Michael F Sights (Mar 10, 2018)

Killer Kyle,

What is the body material on that yellow fly you tied? Can you post the recipe?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 10, 2018)

19 is amazing!


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 13, 2018)

Tomboy Boots' submission has arrived and boy are they great!!!!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 13, 2018)

Paymaster said:


> Tomboy Boots' submission has arrived and boy are they great!!!!



That fly is very pleasing to the eye.  Nice tie!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 13, 2018)

I wish that if these have names that they were listed so I could google how they were tied.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 13, 2018)

Very nice! Those will catch fish, I'm sure. Look like a Prince/Zug Bug cross. Mine are going in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Mar 14, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Very nice! Those will catch fish, I'm sure. Look like a Prince/Zug Bug cross. Mine are going in the mail tomorrow.



I saw the bug this morning. I just logged on the forum just now to type this exact thing! I thought it was like a prince/zug bug cross. It's going to fish mighty fine!!!


----------



## Biggin13 (Mar 14, 2018)

Mine are on the way.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 18, 2018)

here is Biggins13's fine submission. Well done !!!


----------



## sasmojoe (Mar 18, 2018)

Good looking flies


----------



## Killer Kyle (Mar 19, 2018)

Looks like a Caddis larvae. That's gonna catch me some fish!


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Mar 19, 2018)

They all look great to me! I can tell I have a lot to learn but it's been fun


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 20, 2018)

Here is NCH's submission! Trout Killa!!!!!!!!!!

I will post up a pic of the replacement fly for the withdrawal when I decide on a pattern later today.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 20, 2018)

Fly for withdrawal.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 20, 2018)

Nice flies, gentlemen.  I already know the log jam I'm gonna lose Steve's girdle bug in.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Mar 20, 2018)

Thanks for setting up Paymaster!


----------



## gunnurse (Mar 20, 2018)

There is no way that I will miss the next swap. Great job everyone!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 21, 2018)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Nice flies, gentlemen.  I already know the log jam I'm gonna lose Steve's girdle bug in.



You better hold on to your pole when you chunk that thing under the log jam. And don't do like Chris and fish it with a 6x tippet. 

And if you get it hung up, wade your pansy butt in there and get it. You won't melt. I didn't work my fingers to the bone tying that fly for you to waste, Mr. Man.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 22, 2018)

Paymaster said:


> Fly for withdrawal.



That's a killer looking fly! What pattern is that? It should slay some trout.


----------



## The mtn man (Mar 22, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> You better hold on to your pole when you chunk that thing under the log jam. And don't do like Chris and fish it with a 6x tippet.
> 
> And if you get it hung up, wade your pansy butt in there and get it. You won't melt. I didn't work my fingers to the bone tying that fly for you to waste, Mr. Man.



I now tote some 3x , just in case a run up on a big hole. I needs one of the bugs though.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 22, 2018)

The mtn man said:


> I now tote some 3x , just in case a run up on a big hole. I needs one of the bugs though.



I would liked to have seen that one. I threw a big nymph in that hole nearly every weekend the rest of the summer, but he didn't like me. 

I'll bring you a bug.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 22, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> That's a killer looking fly! What pattern is that? It should slay some trout.



Thanks. It is my variation on a cased caddis nymph.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 22, 2018)

Packages will be sorted and mailed out tomorrow. Thanks to all y'all for making this a great swap.


----------



## The mtn man (Mar 22, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> I would liked to have seen that one. I threw a big nymph in that hole nearly every weekend the rest of the summer, but he didn't like me.
> 
> I'll bring you a bug.



Wasn't it raining and had been raining hard when I walked down there?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 23, 2018)

The mtn man said:


> Wasn't it raining and had been raining hard when I walked down there?



Yeah, I think so, now that you mention it.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 23, 2018)

OK, packages have gone postal. I hope they all make it. Some packages are in plain paper envelopes that sometimes don't hold up to postal sorting machines. I speak from experience. Those that failed to include a return mailer have been mailed in a durable padded mailer I provided. Let me know when they arrive.


----------



## sasmojoe (Mar 24, 2018)

My flies arrived today. They all look great, thanks to Paymaster for coordinating this swap. Hopefully will post some pics of trout caught using these flies.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Mar 24, 2018)

Got the flies today, nice ties! Thank you to everyone that participated.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Mar 24, 2018)

Got my flies in the mail today as well. I'm very impressed with them and very anxious to fish with them! I appreciate everyone participating and taking their time to make this such an enjoyable swap. Big hats off to paymaster for hosting and filling in with additional flies. Now, we'all have to post pics of the fish we catch on the swap flies. That's what I plan on doing, anyway. This has been a lot of fun folks!!!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 25, 2018)

Killer Kyle said:


> Got my flies in the mail today as well. I'm very impressed with them and very anxious to fish with them! I appreciate everyone participating and taking their time to make this such an enjoyable swap. Big hats off to paymaster for hosting and filling in with additional flies. Now, we'all have to post pics of the fish we catch on the swap flies. That's what I plan on doing, anyway. This has been a lot of fun folks!!!



Let's go test them out!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 26, 2018)

Got mine today. A bunch of great-looking flies, for sure!  

Looking forward to trying them out.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 29, 2018)

I have not heard from every participant. Let me know when you get flies please.


----------



## Biggin13 (Mar 30, 2018)

Sorry for the delay, been busy. Got mine and they look great.


----------



## BishopBullwinkle (Mar 31, 2018)

Got mine!  They look great!!  Looking forward to doing it again.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jun 1, 2018)

Let's bring this thread back to the top one more time... I spent my birthday and the Memorial Day weekend in the north Georgia mountains and caught 2 rainbows and a brookie on the first fly I tied for the swap! I hung a couple of brookies much bigger but couldn't get them to the net before they got off. It's a good feeling catching them on the first fly I ever tied and using all feathers from my own birds


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 1, 2018)

Good deal!  

Yep, there's something pretty satisfying about catching fish on your own flies!


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 1, 2018)

Man Yeah!! Way to go TBB!!!!! You are ruint now fo sho!!!!!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 26, 2018)

I got to put Tomboy Boots fly to work last night! I have been spin fishing the last few days and the action has been slow, but I've noticed mayflies hatching on the last few cool evenings, and a lot of surface action. Last night I saw fish start hitting the surface late in the evening, so I put down the spinning rod and broke out the 4wt. A couple weeks ago I jumped in the river, work-boots and all to snatch a fly box that I had seen floating downstream. It had a lot of great flies in it, but also a lot that I didn't care for. I decided to just go ahead and start using them or else they'll just sit in the box in my fishing pack for the next five years or so. I pulled out a ridiculously large stimulator, and dropped Tomboy Boots nymph off the back of it. I ended up hooking and losing a couple on her nymph, landing this brown and rainbow on it right at dark, and had a couple misses on the stimi. I've been spin fishing a lot lately and haven't put my flies from the swap to proper use. It was really nice being able to start putting these flies to work. 

Thanks for the fly Boots!  It brought me some great fun last night!!!


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Aug 30, 2018)

Beautiful pictures Kyle! It sounds like a great evening of trout fishing  I wish I were closer so I could go more often!


----------

